# HI i have just bought an african snail



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought one yesterday and it seems to spend all its time buried on the soli. I have been keeping it on the window sill. ( is it too cold for it) I have moved it to infront of the radiator to warm it up, Have i done wrong? i dont want to buy a heat mat as that will be more expense as i have just spent £65 on 3 set up tanks ( 2 for my children and 1 for me) I have tried to google this but with no joy.
please help


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

Size: 
The smaller of these snails (Achatina fulica) grow to be about 3-4 inches long (shell length), while the larger ones (Achatina achatina) can have a shell up to 10-11 inches long (in a snail this size the body stretched out would be about 14-15 inches!). 
Life Span: Average about 5-6 years, but can live up to 10 years.

Housing: 
A good sized, well-ventilated plastic or glass tank with a secure lid makes a good home (for full grown snails count on a 5-10 gallon tank as a minimum). Provide a 1-2 inch layer of soil or compost as a substrate (allow the snails to burrow). Pieces of wood, cork bark or clay flower pots provide an interesting landscape and hiding spots for the snails. The substrate will need to be cleaned out weekly. Mist the tank to keep the substrate slightly damp (not wet, though).

Temperature: 
Although they come from a tropical climate, GALS seem to adapt well to lower temperatures. Their tank can be kept anywhere from 65-84 F (18-29 C) but 70-77 F (21-25 C) is a good range to aim for. If you need to heat the tank use heat strips available for reptile habitats, under half the tank only. Keep in mind that if you are heating the cage it will dry out faster and you will need to make sure the humidity is maintained.

Feeding: 
GALS mostly need a variety of fresh vegetables and fruits, such as cucumber, lettuce (remember, dark leafy types of lettuce such as romaine are more nutritious than head lettuce such as iceberg lettuce), peppers, apple, nectarine, grapes, banana, peach, plums, melon, papaya, leafy greens (e.g.spinach, kale), green beans, corn on the cob, tomatoes, etc. Some will also eat brown bread and moistened dog biscuits.
Calcium Source: 
Snails need calcium supplementation to keep their shell strong, so provide a piece of cuttlebone or other calcium supplement (check the bird section at the pet store).

Water: 
Providing water in a bowl is not a strict necessity as long as the tank is misted regularly (they get lots of moisture from their foods). However, a shallow bowl can be provided - one designed for reptiles with the stepped edges is ideal to keep the snail from slipping into the bowl.

Handling: 
These snails do not seem to mind being handled, but you must be gentle with them and avoid damaging the shell. Moistening your hands before holding them is recommended by some owners. The shell is most fragile at the base where it is next to the body, so try to avoid picking them up by this part of the shell, and be careful to provide solid support to the body and shell.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

thankyou that has helped a great deal.

my snail has been buried all day yesterday and all of this morning is he hibernating? or is it shock from being brought out of a housing area where there were lots of snails and he is now on his own??


----------



## emskie (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi there. It is common for young snails to bury in their substrate. It's a protection technique against birds and such predators in the wild.

All of mine (babies and adults) are kept at room temp without heaters and are fine. The windowsill is probably on the cold side for the snail. It should be fine in a non-drafty position.

Make sure the snail is still feeding...this is a sure sign of a healthy snail.

Also perhaps try using spaghnum moss instead of soil for your substrate as this is much healthier for them and suits them better.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

o.k thanks. i'll move him off the windowsill and place him ontop of the stereo unit which is near the radiator. I had noticed how messy the soli is, when the children take out the food the soil goes all over their room- it's a nightmare!!!
I'll pop to the pet shop today and get some sphagnum moss, 

Would i need as much moss as compost?????


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

What I do with mine, is take them out, try and get most of the soil off, take them to the sink and put them under a luke warm tap. This get's rid of all the soil, and they just love having a shower!

I personally would use a heat mat. Snails can be kept as low at 18oc, but they do best at around 21-23oc. I know lots of people don't use heat mats, room temperature is fine for them, but they really do thrive at warmer temps. They are African after all.
Keeping them warmer, you will have much more active snails.
You can't guarantee the temperatures in your house at night time, or when the heating isn't on.

A heat mat would cost around £10-£20. I know as you say it's an added expanses, but pets are expensive.

I use this site a lot, it has some really good advice and information

Keeping Pet Snails & Slugs - Snail & Slug Care, species, health & much more...


----------



## emskie (Oct 25, 2008)

I get my spaghnum moss from the local garden center. I generally put enough in their tank that allows them to completely bury thamselves. Moss wont clump up beneath the snail as soil will and doesnt contain potentially harmful additives.
:001_smile:


----------



## sillybunny (Nov 4, 2008)

just wondering how are they as a pet


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

HI they are great for the kids as they are so easy to look after, i have got an 11 and 8 yr old and they look after the snails themselves. It is their very first pet that they keep in their room.


----------



## Kittie_Hedgewytch (Nov 10, 2008)

I have 3 snails myself and they tend to spend most of the day buried and come out in the evening for their food and shower 
So i wouldnt worry too much, but the windowledge isnt a great place for them.


----------



## Searyan (Aug 9, 2008)

Achatina Fulica get a lot bigger than three to four inches  six inches is common , and eight inches isn`t unheard of......


----------

